# Coming into season ?



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now then , apart from the obvious !!! are there any signs that indicate that your bitch is coming into season. Mables booked in to be done tomorrow if the vet thinks she's mature enough, she's 6 months. No real signs of anything from her but Wilf has been trying to "hump" her all afternoon, he's not intact thankfully just not sure if I'm too late for tomorrow.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Got no advice at all but did have a little chuckle thinking about you trying to shoo wilf away from mabel all afternoon (sorry very bad sense of humour) good luck for tomorrow!!!

jools


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I have no advice, sorry. I was just wondering how the vet decides if she is mature enough? I hope you don't have to wait!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she will probably be fine, all my girls were done around 6 months. 

never had a bitch in season , but from what i have seen in others her volva would be swolen and she would be produsing a clear discharge, licking alot and presenting her bum to wilfi probably. 

his humping could be anything, Echo humps Delta like mad (hmm i think that could be classed as insest lol) but Echo is a very Dominent and posesive dog.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She does nt appear any different and have nt noticed any signs, nyway im sure the vet will know tomorrow. Regarding maturity they just checked her vulval area and at 5 months said she was nt mature enough , so may not be having anything done anyway. Just a bit odd with Wilf behaviour .... probably just spring fever x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww poor Wilf is all confused  Hope Mable is able to be done and over with tomorrow... so she can start healing and get all ready for spring fun in the (FINALLY) nice weather!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

let us know about mabel! Lady was ready at just over 6 months....it's a rough few days....all lady wants to do now is jump around...lots of pent up energy


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh yes, tomorrow is today! (duh) Was Mable able to go in?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh took her this am at 9 vet thought she was ok, just brought her home. Poor little baby... she criiiiiiiiiied when I lifted her out of the car then is just laid on a rug asleep on living room floor. She was too weak to stand but it obviously hurt her to lie down .. her head and front paws were on the rug with her back end in the air.... sat here on puppy vigile x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

awwwwww poor poor mable!! I hope she feels better tomorrow xoxo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH POOR MABLE!!!!! yes lady had a hard time laying down on her tummy for the first few days she figured out flopping to her side was better...she was soar, swolen and a little purple too....one week down now and she is ready to go! oh Mable I feel for you little girl!!!!! so does Lady I am sure! it hurts to see them like that. hugs and puppy kisses!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Get well soon Mabel sending you big (but gentle) hugs :hug: x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thankyou all .... I have nt seen it yet. Can just see the side of her tummy where they've shaved her.. she's got black speckles where her black hair grows. Roll on next week lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I didn't see lady's day one...I was afraid, got up the courage day too...now no issues at all.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Poor puppy  Hope she feels much better by morning.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love and kisses to her and hope for a speedy recovery :kiss::hug:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hope she feels better soon & hopefully wilf is giving her some some space  Lotsa hugs:hug: mable xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh, little Mable. She be back to normal in no time. Kisses from Mandy and Flo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi karen
hugs to mabel too
ouch!!!!
hope she feels better soon..
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

thank you all again ... yeh Wilf greeted her really nicely when she came home and has just gone and sniffed her a couple of times .... got told off for doing that come and play bow expecting her to chase him but other than that blip he's been really good. She s still on th rug been whimpering at times, did however manage to eat abit, typical Mable and has only just weed poor love ... might camping down here tonight to continue my vigile x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh I know how you feel. With Flo I felt so mean and she was so pathetic about it poor thing. When I got her home she just crumpled onto the floor and wouldn't even stand up. But it really is for the best and she'll be back up with her tail wagging in no time. I let Flo sleep in bed with me the first night (yes I know - I real break from my puritanical "shut her in the utility room and no dog upstairs ever" rule). I think because they don't really know what has happened to them they probably feel they been wounded some how and I know with Flo she couldn't relax until I put her in bed and she felt secure enough with me watching over her to sleep. Hope your night isn't too bad.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Awww poor thing  I understand what you mean, Mandy. The day Rufus got done he whimpered and cried until I sat on the floor with him and he cuddled up on my lap. Every time I tried to move he would cry and try to scramble back up on my legs. I think they just need to feel safe and secure and who better to offer that than their humans 
Wishing Mable all the best!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, poor Mabel. I hope she is feeling better today - did you get much sleep?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How is she doing??? the first few days were the worst for Lady...Thinking about you guys! she'll be back to norm before you know it.
Did you happen to get any sleep???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tired with stinging eyes yesterday so did come'nt on .... pulled the top of a mattress upto the door of her crate, so that I could keep an eye on her. Had my hand in the crate at times moving her head away from trying to lick herself and just patting her head. During the day had her on a lead so i could stop her trying to jump up, me and the dogs have been "camped" on a quilt on the floor. She's leaving it alone really, cleaned it a few times but most of the time she's more interested in the shaved area not sure if its itching ,its not a problem though. Bought a cone but have nt used it , could nt find the correct size vest so bought one of those swimming costumes like an old fashioned bathing suite which she went to bed in last night and was fine. Will have another look for a onsie when people come home and Im relieved from puppy vigil and use that tonight. x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh wow - you are one devoted mum! Mabel is sooo lucky to have you taking such care of her xx


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

awww you're too good! She'll be hopping around like her old self so soon, you'll see


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww you guys....lady has actually been in our bed since the second night. ( hangs head) as it's tight for her in her crate with the silly cone...I hope you both are doing ok.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope you get more sleep tonight, Karen! Since we didn't want to stuff Chloe in her kennel with her cone on, we let her sleep on a couch and one of us slept in the living room with her every night she had it on. She is back to the kennel at night now that the cone is off, no problems.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You're a good mum Karen.  Don't worry, she'll be fine in just a few days!


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh took her this am at 9 vet thought she was ok, just brought her home. Poor little baby... she criiiiiiiiiied when I lifted her out of the car then is just laid on a rug asleep on living room floor. She was too weak to stand but it obviously hurt her to lie down .. her head and front paws were on the rug with her back end in the air.... sat here on puppy vigile x


Oh hope she is better tommorow let us know x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Day 5, fourth day of camping on quilt... Im not sleeping here cos she has nt got a cone she's been in her crate at night... just sat on quilt all day to keep her settled and quite so that I can stop her jumping etc. She's fine in herself quite happy to sit, lie sleep 80% of the time which makes it easier ..I thought she'd be charging around but she obviously knows that she should nt. Going to the vets this afternoon but her wound looks dry and clean, wait and see what they say. Hope Lady, Chloe and Ruby are all doing well. Ps my neighbour is jealous of my quilt vigil watching daytime tv reading and on laptop x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad she's doing well xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Helen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahh pleased she is doing so well - you'll both be back to normal in no time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh a little jaded ... feel fine and then start snapping at people when they come home, a little frayed on the edges.. I might apologise x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh a little jaded ... feel fine and then start snapping at people when they come home, a little frayed on the edges.. I might apologise x


pm'd you, did you get it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just got it now


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Well you're quite friendly on here so more power to you  Hope she's feeling even better today.


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi glad she is feeling better and you too !! i have this to go through soon is it really hard for them and yourself too?


----------

